# eccolo qua



## Elvis_01

cual es el significado especifico de eccolo qua  o eccola qua ?


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

He lo ahi, miralo, ahi lo tienes, mira donde estaba, ... estas buscando algo que no encuetras y cuando lo ves dices, ... eccolo qua!
Ciao


----------



## rocamadour

Elvis_01 said:


> cual es el significado especifico de eccolo qua o eccola qua ?


 
Hola elvis! 

Corresponde también al español "he aquí" o "aquí está"... Dices "eccola" si es una persona u objeto de género feminino, "eccolo" en cambio si es masculino.

Si dices "eccolo/eccola là" la traducción es "he allá" o "allá está".


----------



## claudine2006

Eccolo/a qua = Aquí está/Aquí lo/a tienes.


----------



## Cecilio

rocamadour said:


> Hola elvis!
> 
> Corresponde también al español "he aquí" o "aquí está"... Dices "eccola" si es una persona u objeto de género femenino, "eccolo" en cambio si es masculino.
> 
> Si dices "eccolo/eccola là" la traducción es "he allá" o "allá está".



Ciao, roca, una piccola correzione in verde.


----------



## rocamadour

Cecilio said:


> Ciao, roca, una piccola correzione in verde.


 
Grazie mille, Cecilio!


----------



## claudine2006

Elvis_01 said:


> ¿*Cú**al* es el significado específico de _eccolo qua_ o _eccola qua_ ?


Para los que estudian español.


----------



## Aguilucho

¿Existe la expresión "Eccole qua!"?


----------



## rocamadour

Aguilucho said:


> ¿Existe la expresión "Eccole qua!"?



Hola Aguilucho! 
Sí existe (es el femenino plural); como también existe "eccoli qua!"(masculino plural).
Ciao!


----------



## Tomby

Ed "eccola qua" (il femminile singolare).


----------



## flljob

Tombatossals said:


> Ed "ecco*le* qua" (il femminile plurale).



Saludos


----------



## Cecilio

Anche "eccomi qua" e "eccoti qua"?


----------



## rocamadour

Cecilio said:


> Anche "eccomi qua" e "eccoti qua"?



... e anche "eccovi qua" ed "eccoci qua"!


----------



## Cecilio

Forse anche "eccoLa qua", per 'Lei'?


----------



## Pratolini

Ed anche eccone due etc


----------



## rocamadour

Cecilio said:


> Forse anche "eccoLa qua", per 'Lei'?



Esattamente. Per esempio:
"Eccola qua, monsignore", "Eccola qua, signor presidente" etc.


----------



## kokopelado

rocamadour said:


> Esattamente. Per esempio:
> "Eccola qua, monsignore", "Eccola qua, signor presidente" etc.


He visto este hilo antiguo y me ha parecido adecuado añadir que corresponde al español coloquial "equilicuá", evidentemente originado en la expresión italiana.


----------



## lospazio

kokopelado said:


> He visto este hilo antiguo y me ha parecido adecuado añadir que corresponde al español coloquial "equilicuá", evidentemente originado en la expresión italiana.



Jamás en mi vida oí esa palabra.


----------



## Neuromante

lospazio said:


> Jamás en mi vida oí esa palabra.


Es muy normal. 
Aunque no significa lo mismo que "eccolo qua" sino más bien "¡Exacto!" o "¡Eso es!"


----------



## mooj96

¿Siempre se dice "qua" y nunca "qui"?


----------



## kokopelado

Neuromante said:


> Es muy normal.
> Aunque no significa lo mismo que "eccolo qua" sino más bien "¡Exacto!" o "¡Eso es!"


Si, tienes razón, pero piensa que también se dice, coloquialmente, "ahi está", cuando el interlocutor llega a la misma conclusión que uno mismo, por ejemplo.


----------



## Neuromante

Pero son usos distintos los del español y el italiano.

Equilicuá = Exacto
Eccolo qua = Aquí está, con significado literal: Hay una cosa que está en un lugar


----------



## kokopelado

Claro que es figurado, en español. 
Se emplea con mucha frecuencia en varios idiomas en el mismo contexto. 
Además, yo no sé italiano


----------



## Daniele91

mooj96 said:


> ¿Siempre se dice "qua" y nunca "qui"?



Da igual ;-)


----------



## ninux

Añado que en Chile dicen: "école" (sin duda heredad italiana)
para decir "ecco" (sin más = he aquí).
Por ejemplo, cuando uno trataba de explicarme algo, yo se lo decía como lo había entendido y él me contestaba "école", es decir, he aquí, exacto, lo que quería decirte.


----------



## autrex2811

Elvis_01 said:


> cual es el significado especifico de eccolo qua  o eccola qua ?



He oído mucho la expresión "ecolecuá / école" por estos lares como "ésa es la respuesta / eso es / ésole / eso mero". Me pregunto si su origen será "eccolo qua".


----------



## Aguilucho

En Chile adoptó la forma "¡Eccole qua!", género neutro, con el mismo sentido indicado por Neuromante:  "¡Exacto!" o "¡Eso es!" (para expresar "es exactamente lo que yo quería decir").
Se usa desde un ambiente doctoral hasta una educación media, aunque este sentido es extendido por su uso en la televisión.
El uso del género y del adverbio de lugar ha quedado más bien para una expresión italiana (lo cual, desde luego, es lo más propio), pero no tan cerca del sentido coloquial que no usa esa lengua.


----------

